# Pierce



## Hooch (Sep 26, 2010)

here is  1920s? Pierce bike my buddy has that he had new hoops put on and we got it ridable the other day


----------



## Hooch (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## OldRider (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats a beautiful piece of machinery! Love those wood rims.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweet!  A later one, made in Angola.


----------



## Hooch (Sep 26, 2010)

any idea on the year? late 20s maybe 30s?   we cant tell if its an older restoration or actually a survivor it is a beauty tho


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 27, 2010)

it almost looks like a older resto,but very well done.that box pinstriping is not a easy task.the bike might even be from the teens'


----------



## yewhi (Sep 27, 2010)

Seriously,  Great old bike and the new wheels are a great complement.  I would be surprised if it wasn't an older restoration, but it is definitely very nicely done.  Love the pinstriping.


----------



## Bikephreak (Sep 27, 2010)

I want it.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not sure on the year, I'd guess 20's for no particular reason


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 28, 2010)

great bike!
 I own a Pierce bicycle  and i am inrterested in compiling serial numbers.
does yours have one? could you please share it with me as well as location on frame and if possible a snapshot of it?
thanks hope to get a reply.
Tim


----------



## JO BO (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a similar Pierce and will gladly furnish you with the number on mine. JO BO


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you! it would be great if you took a snapshot of the number to show location and style. i would like to see the differences in the placement and application of the numbers as well.
Thanks.
you can email me or PM me.
Tim
twowheelfan@yahoo.com


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2010)

Great photos as well!!!!!


----------

